# Found Baby Pigeon but neck is limp, Help!!!



## Javagrl1800 (Sep 29, 2003)

Hi, About 6 days ago I found a baby pigeon that had fallen out of the nest. I have been taking care of it ever since. I have no Idea how old she is. She had a hurt leg but is now starting to use it, although it seems she lacks a sense of balance. The thing that I am worried about is that she cannot hold up her neck for a long period of time. She does move her head around a lot to pick at her feathers though. She eats a full seringe of baby bird food a day that I bought at the pet store about every 3 hours or so. Dose all of this sound normal?????


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello and welcome to Pigeons.com.

If you click on pigeons news on the home page it will take you to baby Sarah's pictures, you can then work out the age of this pigeon.

You should feed the babies 3 or 4 times a day (depending on age, and feed enough for the crop (at the front of the chest) to be soft and cushiony. Wait until the crop empties before the next feed.

This site will give you some helpful information on feeding:
http://members.aol.com/duiven/medical/feedbaby.htm 

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello & Welcome to Pigeons.com
Thank you very much for helping this sweet baby pij.
After reviewing Baby Sara's pictures, if you determine this is a very, very young baby, yes, the neck will be limp. 
Balance & the ability to control it's neck will come as he grows. 
Please keep us posted on how things are coming along.
Cindy


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

My attention was drawn to something you said about your baby pigeon. You said "she lacks a sense of balance. The thing that I am worried about is that she cannot hold up her neck for a long period of time." 
When birds (at any age) seem to be unable to balance, and their heads wobble and twist, this is a sign of danger. This is not to say that your bird has a disease or infection, because your bird could be just a weak baby, and will grow stronger with time. 
When I am in doubt about any of my birds health, I put them onto a 14 day course of Baytril, ¼ tablet for 14 days. This often cleans up anything that is not to far advanced.

Baytril is:
Treatment of choice by veterinarians for many diseases in pigeons. Especially effective against paratyphoid and respiratory diseases disease is persistent, use longer. Tablet: 1/4 tablet for 7-10 days. You can order from http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/misc_meds/#Baytril 
Regards,
Carl


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Just a not here.. all the babies I've had with salmonella had very limp necks, they could not keep it up like a normal youngster even when they were older, and they didn't have any balance either.

Try the Baytril as Carl suggested.

Mary


----------

